
March 10: Meet YC partner Jessica Livingston in Berkeley - pg
http://www.foundersatwork.com/dalloway.html
======
danielha
It's been on my calendar for about a week now. I'll be driving over to
Berkeley tomorrow morning to spend the day. Will you be there for her
presentation, Paul?

~~~
danielha
Ah, your website answered my question. Looking forward to it.

And of course, I'm going to want you to sign my copy of the book as well!

~~~
Harj
highly recommended to everyone who can to attend this event. jessica has
learnt ALOT from interviewing all these founders and she can relay the
experiences fantastically well.

